# Windows 98 problem



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2010)

I have an old windows 98 SE laptop that I want to connect to my domain.
If I plug in a wired adapter card and connect it to the network, it works just fine.

I plugged in a Linksys wireless adapter and gave it a static IP address.
In 98, the system forces you to reboot after network changes.
When the system reboots, the network setting are always back to the default (get IP automatically) and it does not work as I am not using DHCP on the network.

The adapter successfully connects to the access point, but nothing work as the laptops IP is in the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx range (default Microsoft DHCP address when no DHCP server is found).

Any ideas on why the settings would not persist?


----------



## Goodman (Feb 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I have an old windows 98 SE laptop that I want to connect to my domain.
> If I plug in a wired adapter card and connect it to the network, it works just fine.
> 
> I plugged in a Linksys wireless adapter and gave it a static IP address.
> ...



If the laptop already have win98 it should be able to run XP aswell as long as the laptop got at least 128MB of Ram 256MB or more would be better...

I wouldn't not use win98 for internet use
Anyhow does Win98se have explorer6 SP1?
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&displaylang=en

At worst reset the router...


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 11, 2010)

> *Windows 98 problem*



You are correct, Windows 98 IS a problem.  Upgrade FFS.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2010)

I have to use Windows 98. The app I need to run only works on 95 or 98.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I have to use Windows 98. The app I need to run only works on 95 or 98.



What type of softwares?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I have to use Windows 98. The app I need to run only works on 95 or 98.



have you updated 98 all the way? im sure you have but maybe thats an issue. As for the internet settings not sticking how are you trying to configure it? have you tried going to device manager and tryig to force it through the cards properties?


----------



## Dark_Webster (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want it to join your domain, make sure that the domain is on Win2000 compatibility mode.

Edit: Sorry, i've now seen that this is not your problem.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2010)

Goodman said:


> What type of softwares?



It's a proprietary software utility made by Sandretto (in Italy), to emulate a proprietary floppy drive that was used for storing injection molding press setup information, and replacement floppy drives are not available any more. I was going to write my own code that would run on XP or newer, but the floppy disks that were created using the proprietary floppy drive are not readable in anything but the proprietary floppy drive (which died). It wasn't worth it to run the executable through a disassembler to figure out what they are doing, as the laptop was only $75. 



Solaris17 said:


> have you updated 98 all the way? im sure you have but maybe thats an issue. As for the internet settings not sticking how are you trying to configure it? have you tried going to device manager and tryig to force it through the cards properties?



W98 is updated as far as I can take it. Entering the settings in Control Panel->Networking->TCP/IP (for the wireless adapter) will not persist. 

Is there a way to force 98 to use a specific IP address without rebooting?  The one thing I have not checked, which I will tomorrow, is whether the control panel is actually writing the information out to the registry (where 98 stores the networking settings). 

Oh BTW, I get no errors of any kind other than failure to find the domain on reboot (which is expected if the IP Addy is wrong).

It's been one of those "obstinate computers" days. I'm thinking of retiring and going and making palm leaf basket somewhere on a nice warm South Pacific island.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the problem has to do with when and how 98 initializes the wireless connection.  There might not be a way around this issue.

How about running 98 in a VM?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 11, 2010)

dammit i was going to suggest upgrading to internet explorer 8 then i looked and it's only xp sp2 :shadedshu 
so i looked at ie7 and that's the same, 
the only 1 that might work is Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 but i doubt that it would solve your problems like 8 would 
(dam you microsoft)

sounds daft but is your antivirus software blocking your card from making changes (assuming you've got some)


----------



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2010)

The version of the browser makes no difference. This laptop does not access the internet in normal use.

IE6 was sufficient to pull updates, which all loaded without problem.
No A/V on laptop

Here's the whole sordid tale (abreviated version) ....
Proprietary floppy drive died, no replacement availalbe.
Got proprietary utility.
Had Dell laptop running XP.
Utility will not work on XP.
Loaded Dell laptop with 98
No drivers available for laptop for 98
Reload Dell laptop with XP and put on shelf to collect more dust
Bought cheap Toshiba Tecra
Win 98 works fine.
Wired card works fine
Wireless card works fine, except 98 developed an amnesia problem
Came to TPU for assistance, because if it no one here knows how to fix it, it can't be fixed.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 12, 2010)

i'd have to slightly disagree with you on that, the browser does make a bit of a difference, example uncles laptop not connecting to wifi properly, so after fooling around for five minuets i decided to update from ie7 to ie8 and voila it works perfect now (yes i could go into detail of how i've changed things in the past to get other laptops working using ie7 but i'd be here for ages  my suggestion if it can't be done via the card is to get yourself an ethernet card (i'm sure they were around then 

just thinking it's a shame you couldn't write the registry entries yourself

good luck with it anyway


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks DR. I have a wired ethernet card for the laptop and it works just fine. 
Win98 only supports IE6 so that's all I have to work with for this little PITA project. 
I just wanted to give them wireless so they could upload setup files to the server for storage and backup from the shop floor at any injection molding press.

Now my satellite internet connection is going to crap. 
Like I said, it's been one of those days.

On the upside, I have plenty of beer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 12, 2010)

idk kreij if it wont work when you apply it spacifically to the card im outta ideas


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay sorry for the double post (if it is, getting hard to tell as I am not sure if these pages are loading correctly or not) but I had to show you this. LOL






This happened after I hit the thanks button on one of NT1's posts.


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly, I'd get a wireless to ethernet adapter -- I know that you'd have to carry around another box, but it would solve your issue...


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks XRealm, you are probably right. But I can just tell the shop floor people they have to plug in to the network to transfer data.

I'd hit the thanks button but everytime I do I get the forum thread up to the post I tahnk and then the entire TPU main page tacked on like the picture shows.

I'll continue here tomorrow at work (and give thanks to those who posted).


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

one last question Kreij -- and you may have already answered this, but are you using using the built in win98 ipconfig to set the ip address or are you using the wireless adapter client?  I remember that the older Linksys (read wireless B) cards could have their ip set in the linksys software.

That may be a solution to your problem if there is a seperate wireless config utility available to you..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 12, 2010)

why not try to use virtual PC and emulate windows 98 on a XP machine or did someone already suggest that?


----------



## qubit (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know why your static IP won't stick, but it sounds like a bug in Windows or a driver issue. I tried googling "windows 98 static ip problems" and came up with lots of hits, but this one looks like it might help:

http://portforward.com/networking/static-98.htm

Also, you can't connect Windows 98 to a domain. That's strictly a Windows 2000 and later feature and no 9X operating system supported it. You should however, be able to connect it to the network, regardless of the presence of a domain controller.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I have to use Windows 98. The app I need to run only works on 95 or 98.



Make sure the  client for microsoft windows networks is installed for the adapter you are trying to use. If I remember correctly Win98 didn't come with it automatically installed.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

qubit said:


> Also, you can't connect Windows 98 to a domain. That's strictly a Windows 2000 and later feature and no 9X operating system supported it.



Yes you can. Win 98 SE has domain support. As I stated, when I use the wired adapter it works just fine. I log into the domain, it finds the domain controller and maps everything correctly. The IP address I enter persists just fine.

I think what happened is that the wireless card got pulled out and then stuffed back in the other adapter slot. There were two devices in the network section for it. Yesterday I deleted them both and it remade a single device and it's IP device, but still no persisting of the address.

Oh well ... off to do more T/Sing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

As I said, I think 98SE handles wireless differently than a standard ethernet connection.  I believe it doesn't actually initialize the connection until after log-in, and every time it does, it resets it like it is a new connection.

Kind of one of those oddities of 98 being old, and not handling new technology that well.


----------



## qubit (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Yes you can. Win 98 SE has domain support.



Heck, you're right! Looks like you have to install an extension and here's the proof: Microsoft article.

I had no idea about this extension, so didn't even look this up until you pointed it out.

This conclusively proves that I can talk bollocks with complete confidence.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

qubit said:


> This conclusively proves that I can talk bollocks with complete confidence.



 Welcome to the club.

I reloaded all the Linksys stuff and got the IP address/DNS server etc. to persist.
It connects to the access point, but doesn't see the network (ping fails to anywhere on the network).

I thought maybe 98 didn't like the fact that I had both the wired and wireless settings at the same IP address (even though the wired adapter is not plugged in), but changing the wired one didn't make any difference.

grumble grumble


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2010)

Why can't you live with a dynamic IP address assigned by the router?  Maybe I missed something...

BTW, what router are you using???  Possible there's something on that side conflicting.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

I use static IPs here at work. No DHCP.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> I reloaded all the Linksys stuff and got the IP address/DNS server etc. to persist.
> It connects to the access point, but doesn't see the network (ping fails to anywhere on the network).
> ...



Check your Domain, Workgroup, DNS, and Security settings (On the laptop and your network).

Don't remember, but does 98 support using Ethereal?

Could have a hard look at the packets going in and out with a packet sniffer.

If none of these works then 98 may need an update to function with these newer networks. Support was dropped long ago, but you are right, it will work with the right settings. I've used 98 machines on my Linksys wireless networks, but I didn't have any problems like this! (They weren't laptops though, desktops with wireless USB cards; not that that should be relevant)


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I use static IPs here at work. No DHCP.



Can you request the network admin assign you a static IP address?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Can you request the network admin assign you a static IP address?



I think you nailed it.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> Can you request the network admin assign you a static IP address?



I *am* the network admin. Actually I am the whole IT department 

I rebooted the laptop and it lost the IP address again. 

The stupid thing worked when I originally set it up. 
I'd give up but I can't stand to let a computer win.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I *am* the network admin. Actually I am the whole IT department
> 
> I rebooted the laptop and it lost the IP address again.
> 
> ...



LOL, IT guy writing for support!

Hey, what protocol do you use for wireless security?  I had to deal with LEAP before and only a handful of wireless adaptors supported it at the time.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

If you are the admin sniffing the packets will be no issue.

Try it, you'll see whats really going on.

As for the settings not sticking...

I think the linksys software may* be overriding what you are setting.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL ... How do you think IT guys get things fixed? 
For me it's Google and TPU 

Just using WEP for wireless security.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

You may also have corrupt networking files, an incorrect latent registry setting.

Do you have user profiles or automatic logon enabled? (Can't even remember if 98 supported these!)


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> LOL ... How do you think IT guys get things fixed?
> For me it's Google and TPU
> 
> Just using WEP for wireless security.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you tried used the linksys software to set your network settings?

I've never had to do it, so I don't know if it supports it.

What is your primary logon setting set to in your network properties for this connection?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

I did use the Lynksys software to set up the network settings.

Primary is Client for Microsoft Networks


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you tried re-running the Network Setup Wizard ?

I don't like computers beating me either, it doesn't happen :shadedshu.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I did use the Lynksys software to set up the network settings.
> 
> Primary is Client for Microsoft Networks



Does it have to be that way?


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

The guy here found a problem with the WEP setting in his software that caused problems after connecting:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/net...ill-windows-98-work-netgear-wg111-router.html

Might be of some help.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 12, 2010)

silly question but what os are your other machines using? 
reason i ask is i tried setting up something similar ages ago (i'e to use the 98 machine as the host pc) and never got very far without cursing before i eventually gave up, iirc the laptop would see the other pc on the network but wouldn't allow any data to or from it but that was a long time ago


note to clement please use one post per reply as the mods don't like/allow tripple posting


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Could also be a protocol that 98 requires in the network setup for that connection is not available on your network.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> silly question but what os are your other machines using?
> reason i ask is i tried setting up something similar ages ago (i'e to use the 98 machine as the host pc) and never got very far without cursing before i eventually gave up, iirc the laptop would see the other pc on the network but wouldn't allow any data to or from it but that was a long time ago



The other machines are missing the communication components to 'speak' with the older machine, I guess.

Either that or they are just not backwards compatible.

Its hard to tell with these unsupported softwares if they will work or not, because the developer is not required to provide support.


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> silly question but what os are your other machines using?
> reason i ask is i tried setting up something similar ages ago (i'e to use the 98 machine as the host pc) and never got very far without cursing before i eventually gave up, iirc the laptop would see the other pc on the network but wouldn't allow any data to or from it but that was a long time ago
> 
> 
> note to clement please use one post per reply as the mods don't like/allow tripple posting View attachment 33180



Just noticed this, I will edit one post and try to keep it short. Sorry!! 

Or did I post the same thing multiple times?

I blame it on the coffee! LOL


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 12, 2010)

Clement said:


> Just noticed this, I will edit one post and try to keep it short. Sorry!!
> 
> Did I post the same thing multiple times?



no problem my friend it was just a bit of advice, they can get very tetchy about it


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

Clement said:


> The guy here found a problem with the WEP setting in his software that caused problems after connecting:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/net...ill-windows-98-work-netgear-wg111-router.html
> 
> Might be of some help.



Well for the love of .... That was it. I type the WEP key into the paraphrase box. DOH !
Thanks Clement. 
Why it tells you it's connected to the AP is beyond me.

Anyway, Newtechie is correct in that 98 initializes the wireless connection after login, so it never finds the domain server when you type in the username/password. Once it does establish the connection all the mappings work.

Sheesh .. well at least the computer didn't win. lol
Thanks for all the help guys !!


----------



## Clement (Feb 12, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Well for the love of .... That was it. I type the WEP key into the paraphrase box. DOH !
> Thanks Clement.
> Why it tells you it's connected to the AP is beyond me.
> 
> ...



No problem. Awesome! 

Put that bad boy to use!


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad you got that all figured out =)


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Glad you go it sorted!


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm still laughing at this ...


			
				Sasqui's Dog Avatar said:
			
		

> LOL, IT guy writing for support!



I wonder how many people in the IT industry come to TPU for assistance?
I know I've seen several from people T/Sing their work networks or doing computer repairs for clients. Maybe I'll make a thread with a poll. It would be interesting to find out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't usually ask work related question on forums, but I do use Google a lot.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 13, 2010)

I usually do too, but I've found that the collective hive that is TPU can out-Google me on a per minute basis. 

It also makes TPU a goldmine of T/Sing information.


----------



## Clement (Feb 13, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't usually ask work related question on forums, but I do use Google a lot.



TPU beats google simply because, here, you get emotions and needless rants!


----------



## Clement (Feb 13, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I usually do too, but I've found that the collective hive that is TPU can out-Google me on a per minute basis.
> 
> It also makes TPU a goldmine of T/Sing information.



Archiving knowledge is more important than too many care to realize. :shadedshu

Too bad its not used entirely as it should be.


----------

